# land contract



## jim417 (Apr 3, 2013)

I am curious about something. The people next to me are buying the place on contract. They are creating problems in our small town (in Illinois). Are they the sole responsible party of damage or harm done to others or is the person they are buying it from responsible as well?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

They are the sole responsible party according to my "any man" brain. Of course some form of wild democrat might decide it was their parents fault or maybe the fault of the man who sold them the property.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

I would say they are responsible BUT in their contract the seller may have a clause depending on what "damage" has been done and may be able to revoke it. 

You say he's "causing problems" and damaging and harming? Is it really damage or do you just not get along cuz that would be a different story?


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

I'd have to agree with blooba's "assessment" . . .

your description of the 'situation' is rather lacking.

One could almost surmise anything from their running

multiple meth labs on the property and selling the finished

product to the school kids on the playground, to where you

saw one of them walking down the street and they spit out

their bubble gum onto the sidewalk; a public menace in 

both cases, but there's a hugh difference in the details . . . ,which are lacking.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

For your first thread you need leave it very sketchy, we need more info.......


----------



## FamilyFarm1 (Apr 17, 2013)

In our area the landlord may be held responsible if they are aware of constant issues. Usually legal ones. However it isn't enforced.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm with the others - to little detail......


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

More detail?


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Causing problems? What problems?


----------



## Hoopjohn (Mar 8, 2013)

Creating problems? Does this mean they are driving around with a faulty exhaust on there vehicle, manufacturing/selling meth out of the house, throwing eggs at highway signs, ?????


----------

